# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Jorge Luis Borges

## armandovranari

Mbi autorin

Jorge Luis Borges lindi me 24 gusht 1899 ne Buenos Aires,Argjentine, prej nje familjeje intelektuale. Per disa vjet u edukua ne shtepi nga nje guvernante angleze, por roli orientues i te atit (njohes i gjuheve te huaja, profesor psikologjie dhe i se drejtes) do te ishte vendimtar ne jeten e Borgesit. 

1907-Borgesi ben sprovene tij te pare letrare me tegimin "Parzmorja fatale" frymezuar nga nje episod i "Don Kishotit".
1908- Lexon dhe perkthen nga anglishtja si psh. perkthimi i "Princi i Lumtur" te O.Wilde.
1914-Familja e tij shperngulet ne Gjeneve ku, Borges, spanjishtes dhe anglishtes i shton dhe frengjishten dhe gjermanishten.
1919,1921-Familja Borges udheton ne Spanje ku, Borgesi i ri lidhet me poete te levizjes ULTRAS ne Madrid ku shkruan edhe disa poezi, persiatje e mendime.
1923- Dy vjet pas kthimit ne Argjentine boton vellimin poetik qe e beri te famshem "Afshi i Buenos Airesit" ku publikohen 38 poezi te cilat, sot konsiderohen si kryeveprat e tij ne poezi.
1925 deri me 1936 boton:    vellimin e dyte poetik "Hena nga nje faqe" me 21 poezi. Essene e pare Inkuizicionet, essene "Debati", essene "Madheshtia e shpreses sime", vell. me poezi "Rradhori i Shen Martinit, biografine e Evaristo Carrigo, "Histori e pergjithshme", "Pasioni", "Histori e perjetesise".
1930- Ky vit shenon fillimin e  verbimit e tij dhe qe ketej e tutje krijimtaria e tij  mbeshtetet vetem  ne kujtese dhe diktim.
1938 - Ngarkohet me detyren e biblotekarit ne Bibloteken Kombetare.
Ne vitet 1940 - 1981 boton:   Novelen "Pier Menar, autor i Don Kishotit", "Aleph", essete "Inkuzicionet e tjera", permbledhjen "Tregime te jashtezakonshme", "Enderr tigrash", "LIbri i te qenit imagjinar", "Raportet e doktor Brodise",  "Autobiografia", "Libri prej rere" permbledhja poetike "Shifra" etj..
1956- Merr Cmimin Kombetar te Argjentines per letersine dhe ne 1980 cmimin "Servantes" ne Spanje.
Nderron jete me 14 Qershor 1986 ne Gjeneve.




	Bashkefajtori

Me kryqezojne dhe une duhet te jem kryqi e gozhdet.
Me ofrojne putirin dhe me duhet te jem kukuta.
Me mashtrojne dhe me duhet te jem genjeshter.
Me perzhisin dhe me duhet te jem Ferri.
Duhet te levdoj e t'i falemnderes cdo casti kohor.
Gjithcka eshte ushqimi im.
Pesha e sakte e universit, nenshtrimi, hareja.
Duhet ti jap te drejte asaj qe me plagos.
Krejt pa rendesi fati a fatkobi im.
Jam Poeti.


	Prova

Pertej portes, nje njeri
debon zvetenimin e tij.
Me kot do i drejtoje pershpirtje kesaj nate
zotit te vet te cuditshem qe eshte tri dhe dy dhe nje.
qe do i shpalle pavdekesine.
Tani degjon profecine e vdekjes se vet
e di se eshte nje kafshe e zbutur.
Vella, je ti ky njeri. 
Falenderojme krimbat
dhe harrimin.



	Engjelli

Mos qofte i padenje njeriu per Engjellin
shpata e te cilit e mbron
qe kur e krijoi e njejta Dashuri
qe drejton diellin dhe yjet
deri ne Diten e Mbrame ne te cilen ushton
kushtimi i trombes.
Mos e zvarrit nder bordellet dritekuqe,
as ngrehinave qe madheshtia trashegoi,
as ne tavernat e nderkryera.
Mos iu nenshtro pergjerimave,
as denesjes se lotit,
as shpreses se kote,
as magjise se ngrate te frikes,
as statujave aktoreske.
Tjetri e gjykon.
Kujto se s'do te jete kurre i vetem.
Ne gjemimin e dites dhe nates,
ky pasqyrim i panderprere eshte deshmitar,
nuk e kris nje lot kristalin.

Zot, ne te fundmen dite timen mbi Toke
s'do te desha te kem lenduar Engjellin.

----------


## armandovranari

Te Drejtet

Nje burre qe ujdis kopshtin e vet sic deshironte Volteri.
Kush kenaqet se ne toke ekziston muzika.
Kush me gazmend zbulon nje etimologji.
Dy nepunes qe ne kafenene e Jugut luajne shah qetesisht.
Pocari qe paramendon nje ngjyre e nje forme.
Tipografi qe faqos bukur rradhet me te cilat mbase s'eshte njimend.
Nje burre e grua qe lecisin tercinat e fundit te nje kenge.
Ai qe perkedhel kafeshezen tek fle.
Kush perligj a shfajeson te keqen qe i kane bere.
Kushe eshte mirenjohes qe ne toke lindi Stivensoni.
Kush pelqeu qe e drejta t'u takoje te tjereve.
Njerez te tille, qe i shperfillim, po shelbejne boten.

----------


## Dita

armandovranari,

falemnderit per informacionin mbi jeten e Borges.
Per poezite gjithashtu.


Une po sjell dy pjese te shkurtra ne proze.







*Ngjarje me armikun*


Shume vite isha fshehur e kisha pritur dhe ja, me ne fund, armiku po vinte ne shtepine time. E pashe duke ngjitur me zor te perpjeten e asaj suke. Mbante nje shkop qe, ne duart e tij te plakura, nuk mund e ishte arme, po e perdorte per tu mbeshtetur. Mezi e degjova trokitjen e tij te lehte te dera ime. Pashe i pikelluar doreshkrimet e mia, gomen te ngrene pergjysme, traktatin e Artemidorit per endrrat, nje liber i cuditeshem, sidomos per mua qe nuk di greqisht. Desha ta mbyll deren me celes, po ai hyri dhe u duk sikur do te plandosej pertoke; u kalamend, e leshoi shkopin dhe u shtri ne shtratin tim i derrmuar. E kisha perfytyruar shume here ne ankthet e mia, po ate cast vura re se ai ngjante si dy pika uji me portretin e mbrame te Linkolnit. Ora ishte kater pasdite.
U perkula mbi te, qe te me degjonte me mire.
- Njeriu kujton se vitet kalojne per dike, - i thashe, - po ata kalojne edhe per te tjeret. Ja, me ne fund u takuam dhe gjithcka ka ndodhur me pare, nuk ka me kuptim.
Nders flisja, ai kishte shkopsitur pardesyne. Doren e djathte e mbante ne xhepin e xhaketes. Me beri nje shenje dhe une e kuptova se kishte revolver.
Kerkova fjalet, se une nuk jam njeri i forte dhe vetem fjalet mund te me shpetonin. I zgjodha e i thashe:
- Eshte e vertete se para shume kohesh kam keqtrajtuar nje femije, po ti nuk mund te jesh ai femije dhe une nuk jam me ai mendjelehti i dikurshem. Shpagimi eshte po aq i siperfaqshem e qesharak sa ceshte edhe vete falja.
- Pikerisht se une nuk jam ai femije, - u pergjigj, - do te te vras. Nuk eshte fjala per shpagim, por eshte nje akt drejtesie. Argumentet qe paraqet ti, Borhes, jane marifete te thjeshta, te cilat shprehin friken qe ke se une do te te vras.
Tani nuk ke cben me.
- Mund te bej nje gje, - iu pergjigja.
- Cfare?  pyeti.
- Te zgjohem.
Dhe ashtu bera.







*The Unending gift*


Nje piktor me premtoi nje tablo.
Ketu, ne Nju-Ingland, mora vesh se ai kishte vdekur. Ashtu si heret e tjera, ndjeva trishtim e befasim dhe e kuptova se jeta eshte vetem nje enderr. Mendova per piktorin e tablone e humbur.
(Vetem perendite mund te premtojne, se ato jane te pavdekshme).
Mendova edhe per vendin qe kisha caktuar per ta varur tablone.
Pastaj mendova: po te varej aty, do te ishte nje send me shume, nje send, nje nga ato kotesite e zakonshme te shtepise; kurse tashti ajo eshte e pamase, e panderprere, e afte qe te marre cdo trajte, cdo ngjyre, dhe nje jete e pavarur nga gjithkush.
Pra, ne njefare menyre ajo ekziston. Do te jetoje e do te rritet si nje muzike dhe do te qendroje me mua deri ne fund te jetes. Faleminderit, Horhe Larko!
(Edhe njerezit mund te premtojne, pasi te premtimi ka dicka te perjetshme).

----------


## armandovranari

Dita, po sjell nje pjese te shkurter shkeputur nga nje permbledhje kritikash te Borgesit.


Simurghu dhe Shqiponja

Duke folur nga ana letrare, ku mund te dalim me idene e nje qenie te perbere nga qenie te tjera, nje zog, ta zeme, i perbere prej zogjsh? I formluar ne kete menyre, problemi le shteg per persiatje te vagullta. Dikush mund te imagjonoje deri ne raskapitje shumefishimin e puplave, syve, gjuheve, e vesheve si nje "monstrum horrendum ingens" (perbindesh tejmase i shemtuar) qe paraqet Famen (ose Skandalin, ose Bujen) tek Libri i IV i Eneides, ose ate mbretit te cuditshem, te perbere prej njerezish qe formojne pjesen ballore te Leviathan-it (T. Hobbes) , i armatosur me shpate e ushtri. Francis Bekon qe i pari qe ngriti lart keto lloj imazhe, Chaucer dhe Shekspir i imituan ato. Sot ne pergjithesi ka nje perfytyrim te kesaj ideje qe perputhet me imazhin e "Shtazes Akeron" i cili, ashtu sic e pershkruan Visio Tundali, vendos mekataret ne rrotullamet e barkut te tij, ku pastaj ata troturohen nga qene, arinj, luane, ujqer e hijena.

  Ne pergjithesi, koncepti i te perberit nga qenie te tjera nuk duket shume frytdhenes, por me nje hijeshi te pabesueshme, nje prej figurave monumentale te letersise Perendimore, dhe nje tjeter i asaj Lindore, lidhen pikerisht me kete ide. Qellimi i ketij shenimi te shkurter eshte ti pershkruaj keto dy trillime te mbrekullueshme (fictions), njera e konceptuar ne Itali dhe tjetra ne Nishapur.

E para eshte ne Canto XVIII te Paradiso-s (D. Alligeri). Ne udhetimin e tij permes rratheve Qiellore, Dante shquan  ne syte e Beatrices nje lumturi dhe nje pushtet me te madh  duke kuptuar se nderkohe ata kane zbritur nga Qielli i Marsit ne ate te Jupiterit. Ne harkun e fundit te kesaj sfere, ku drita eshte e bardhe, krijesa qiellore kendojne dhe fluturojne, duke renditur keshtu germat e nje fraze DILIGITE IUSTITIAM dhe formen e nje koke shqiponje e cila nuk i ngjan asnje shqiponje tokesore, por eshte e ndertuar drejteprdrejte prej Shpirtit. Pastaj kjo forme shqiponje vezullon me force dhe duket se eshte formuar prej qindra mbreterve. Nje simbol i qarte ky i Perandorise. Ajo flet me nje ze te vetem dhe thote "Une" ne vend te "Ne". Nje problem i vjeter shqeteson Danten: A nuk eshte padrejtesi e Zotit qe te denoje, per mungese besimi, nje njeri me jete shembullore, por qe i lindur mes hinduve nuk ka sesi te dije per Jesusin? Shqiponja pergjigjet me vagulltine karakteristike te zbulesave hyjnore duke ia ndaluar pyetje te tilla, por duke sugjeruar vagullt se besimi tek Meshiruesi eshte i domosdoshem dhe Zoti mund qe te kete futur ne zemrat e disa paganeve te vyrtytshem besimin. Mes te bekuarve mund te jene Perandori Trajan dhe Trojani Rifjus qe kane jetuar perkatesisht para dhe pas Krishtit.

Duket e pabesueshme qe asnje nuk ka mundur te tejkaloje nje prej figurave me te medha te Komedise, por edhe e vertete. E prapeseprape, dicka  ka ndodhur. Nje shekull pasi Dante perfytyroi emblemen e shqiponjes, Farid al-Din Attar, nje Persian e sektit Sufi, sjell konceptin e Simurghut (30 zogjte)  te cuditshem, thjeshtesia e te cilit e ben me te arrire. Farid al-Din Attar lindi ne Nishapur. Ne persishte Attar dmth "ai i cili shet ilace" . Tek "Jetet e Poetit" lexojme se ne te vertete ky ishte profesioni i tij. Nje pasdreke, nje dervish hyn ne dyqanin e tij, i hedh nje sy kavanozeve dhe kutickave me ilace qe gjendeshin ne dyqan dhe perlotet. Attari i shtangur e i shqetesuar i lutet te largohet. Dervishi pergjigjet: "Mua nuk me kushton gje te largohem duke qene se nuk kam asgje timen (nuk humbas gje) ndersa per ty duhet te jete gati e pamundur te braktisesh gjithe keto pasuri qe paske." Attar mbeti i shtangur e i menduar. Dervishi iku, por ne mengjes Attari braktis dyqanin e vet dhe te gjitha punet e kesaj bote.

Pilgrim ne Meke, ai pershkon Egjiptin, Sirine, Turqine dhe veriun e Indise. Pasi u kthye iu kushtua teresisht krijimeve letrare dhe adhurimit te ethshem te Zotit. Mendohet te kete lene mbi njezet mije faqe doreshkrime. Punimet e tij jane "Libri i Bilbilit" "Libri i Shumellojshmerise" "Libri i udhezimeve" "Libri i misterve" "Libri i Njohjes Hyjnore" " Jetet e te shenjteve" "Mbreti dhe trendafili" "Nje deklarate mrekullish" dhe te jashtezakonshmin "Konferenca e Zogjve" (Mantiq al-Tayr), subjekti i te cilit eshte :

Mbreti i zogjeve, Simurghu ishte larguar prej shume kohesh dhe mes tyre sundonte anarkia. Te lodhur nga kjo, zogjte vendosin te nisen ne kerkim te mbretit te tyre. Ata e dine qe emri i tij do te thote "tridhjete zogjte" dhe dine se ai ndodhet ne pallatin e tij mbreteror ne malin me rrathe qe vjen perqark botes, mali KAF.

Keshtu qe ata nderrmarin nje aventure pothuaj te pamundur. Kalojne mbi shtate dete; emri i te parafundit eshte Vertigo(Marramendje)  e i te fundit Annihilation (Asgjesim). Shume prej shtegetareve dorezohen, kthehen pas, disa te tjere zhduken rruges. Tridhjete zogj, te kalitur prej peripecive te shumta, zbresin me ne fund ne malin e Simurghut. Per nje cast  shohin njeri-tjetrin dhe e kuptojne se ata jane Simurghu dhe Simurghu eshte secili prej tyre dhe te gjithe bashke njeheresh. Tek Simurghu jane tridhjete zogjte dhe ne secilin zog eshte Simurghu.

Dallimi midis Shqiponjes dhe Simurghut eshte po aq i dukshem sa edhe ngjashmeria mes tyre. Individet qe perbejne Shqiponjen nuk jane te humbur ne te (Davidi sherben si bebez ne njerin sy, Trajani , Ezekieli dhe Kostantini-perandori si vetulla). Zogjte qe sodisin Simurghun jane njekohesisht Simurghu. Shqiponja eshte simbol tranzitor, ashtu sic edhe germat para saj. Ata qe krijojne formen e saj nuk rreshtin se qenuri ata qe jane; Simurghu eshte si nje rreth vicioz. Shqiponja personifikon Zotin vetiak te Izraelit dhe Romes ndersa Simurghu personifikon Penteizmin.

Nje verejtje e fundit. Forca imagjinare e legjendes te Simurghut eshte e dukshme per te gjithe, ajo eshte e kursyer por e fuqishme. Shtegtaret nisen ne kerkim te nje te panjohure, qellimi i tyre, i cili u zbulohet vetem ne fund; mencuri dhe mprehtesi eshte ajo qe ata kerkojne.
Sipas te njejtes skeme, Davidi eshte protagonisti sekret i historise te treguar atij vete prej Nathanit dhe po sipas te njejtes skeme, De Quincy propozon se zgjidhja e gjeagjezes se Sfinksit Teban eshte Edipi, si  nje njeri i pervecem e individual dhe jo njeriu ne pergjithesi.


-----------------
Shenimi im. Ideja e Simurghut, nuk e di pse me krijoi nje lidhje me legjenden shqiptare qe te gjithe ne e dime, Babai qe u le amanet djemeve para se te vdes qe te punojne aren, aty ai kishte fshehur nje qyp me flori. E kemi pare te gjithe filmin vizatimor shqiptar. 
Djemte e germojne te gjithe aren dhe nuk gjejne qypin, thone: Vellezer, aren e punuam, e pse mos ta mbjellim?
Ata e mbollen aren dhe at'here e kuptuan se cka desh te thoshte plaku. Puna ishte flori, djersa e derdhur dhe mundi ishte ai qe vlente me shume sesa floriri ne vetevete.
Po ashtu edhe tridhjete zogjte, pasi kalojne peripeci te shumta dhe te kalitur e te purifikuar nga veshtiresite shohin njeri-tjetrin e kuptojne se cka desh te thoshte mbreti i tyre. 
Po ta kish ditur Borgesi kete legjende patjeter qe do e kishte sjelle si krahasim me dy rastet e permendura me lart  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Diabolis

Pendesë për çdo vdekje

I lirë nga kujtesa dhe shpresa,
I pakufi, abstrakt, pothuaj i ardhëm,
I vdekuri nuk është një i vdekur: është vdekja.
Si Zoti i i mistikëve,
Për të cilin ata ngulmojnë se ska tipare
I vdekuri kudogjendet i huaj
Sështë veçse humbje dhe mungesë e botës.
Të gjithin e plaçkitim
Nuk lemë asnjë ngjyrë asnjë rrokje:
Këtu është lëndina që sytë e tij nuk e shikojnë,
Atje trotuari ku përgjon shpresa.
Bile mund të mendojë ato që ne mendojmë;
Ne kemi ndarë si hajdutë
Thesaret e netëve dhe të ditëve.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

KABALA
Share This

    Add to Delicious
    Share on FriendFeed
    Digg
    submit to reddit

Tags

Horhe Luis Borhes

Të nderuar zonja e zotërinj!



jorge_luis_borgesNë bazë të teorive të ndryshme e, nganjëherë, kontradiktore, të njohura nën emrin Kabala, gjendet një nocion, krejt i huaj për arsyetimin tonë perëndimor, – nocioni i librit të shenjtë. E zëmë se e kemi një nocion të ngjashëm – libri klasik. Mendoj, se s’do ta kem të zorshme t’jua dëftej, me ndihmën e Osvald Shpengler-it dhe librit të tij “Perëndimi i Evropës”, se këto nocione janë krejt të ndryshme. Marrim fjalën “klasike”. Cila është etimologjia e saj? “Klasikja” rrjedh nga fjala “classic” – “fregatë”, “eskardë”. Libri klasik – është i rregulluar mirë, i pajisur “shipshape”, siç thonë anglezët. Përanash këtij kuptimi modest libri klasik ka domethënien e të qenit i shquar. Kësisoj, “Don Kishotin”, “Komedinë”, “Faustin”, i quajmë vepra klasike.

Pa marrë parasysh kulti i këtyre librave është i pakufishëm, vetë nocioni është i një natyre tjetër. Grekët – klasike quanin “Iliadën” dhe “Odisenë”. Aleksandri, sipas fjalëve të Plutarkut, mbante gjithnjë poshtë nënkresës shpatën dhe “Iliadën” – dy simbole të fatit të tij luftarak. Sidoqoftë asnjë nga grekët nuk e quante, që “Iliada” është e përkryer në çdo fjalë të saj. Në Aleksandri bibliotekarët mblidheshin që të studiojnë “Iliadën”, dhe në studim e sipër hartuan një mori shenjash të domosdoshme pikësimi (të cilat, tani, për fat të keq, janë harruar). “Iliada” ka qenë libër themelor, atë e quanin maja e poezisë, megjithëkëtë nuk mendonin, që çdocila fjalë, çdocili varg i saj është i përkryer. Kjo është një qasje krejt tjetër. Horaci thotë: “Nganjëherë edhe Homeri kotet”. Por askush nuk thotë, që nganjëherë fle dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë.

Pa e cekur hyjneshën, përkthyesi anglez i jep fjalët e Homerit: “Mëninë, hyjneshë, këndo Akilin, Birin e Pelidit” si “An angry man, this is my is subject”, duke ndërtuar me tekstin raporte, jo si me një libër të paarritshëm në secilën fjalë, por si ndaj diçkaje të pandryshueshme, e kundron atë nga pikvështrimi historik; veprat klasike studioheshin dhe analizoheshin në planin historik: ata gjendeshin në kontekstin historik. Kuptimi i librit të shenjtë është krejt tjetër.

Tani ne do ta shqyrtojmë librin si një instrument, të përshtatshëm që të ta justifikojmë, ta mbrojmë, përgënjeshtrojmë, shtjellojmë ose arsyetojmë teorinë. Në antikitet konsiderohej, që libri është një surrogat i ligjërimit gojor, ndaj tij silleshin veçse kështu. Le të ndërmendim fragmentin nga Platoni, ku ai flet, që librat janë njëlloj si statujat; ato duken si të gjallë, por nëse do t’i pyesësh për ndonjë gjë – nuk të përgjigjen. Që ta kapërcejë këtë, ai sajoi dialogun platonian, që i shterri të gjitha temat e mundshme.

Është e njohur edhe një letër, shumë e bukur dhe tejet interesante, të cilën sipas Plutarkut, ia ka dërguar Aleksandri i Maqedonisë Aristotelit. Aristoteli sapo kishte publikuar “Metafizikën”, pra, kishte dhënë urdhër të bëheshin kopje prej saj. Aleksandri i profetizoi atij, duke i thënë, që tani të gjithë do ta dinë gjithë atë që më parë ka qenë vetëm privilegj i të zgjedhurve. Aristoteli, duke dashtë të justifikohej, pa dyshim e krejt sinqerisht, tha: “Traktati im është edhe i publikuar, edhe i pa publikuar”. Konsiderohej, që libri nuk e shterr dot temën deri në fund: atë e kundronin si një pyetësor, si shtojcë mbi mësimet gojore.

Herakliti dhe Platoni për shkaqe të ndryshme i kritikonin veprat e Homerit. Libra të tillë, anipse të mbushura me lavde, nuk quheshin të shenjtë. Ky është një nocion specifik oriental.

Pitagora nuk ka lënë asnjë varg të shkruar. Hamendësojnë, se ai nuk ka gjakuar ta lidhë veten me tekstin. Ai donte, që mendimi i tij të vazhdonte të jetojë dhe të shtjellohej në arsyetimet e nxënësve. Së këndejmi ka dalë shprehja “Magister dihit”, e cila prore përdoret pa vend. “Magister dihit”, nuk don të thotë “kështu foli mësuesi”, dhe disputi merr fund. Pitagoreani e shtronte teorinë, e cila ka gjasa, nuk është në traditën e Pitagorës, për shembull, teorinë e kohës ciklike. Atë e kundërshtonin: “kjo nuk është në traditë”. Ai iu përgjigj: “Magister dihit”, çka i lejoi atij të ndërkallë të renë. Pitagora mendonte se librat do ta prangonin ose, po të flasim me fjalët e Shkrimit të Shenjtë, që shkronja vret, dhe vetëm Fryma krijon.



Shpengler në kapitullin kushtuar kulturës magjike të librit “Perëndimi i Evropës”, vëren se prototip i librit magjik është Kurani. Për ulemët, teologët myslimanë, Kurani nuk është libër, si gjithë të tjerët. Ky libër i paraprin gjuhës arabe (e pabesueshme, po pikërisht kështu); atë është e pamundur ta studiosh as në rrafshin historik, as në rrafshin filologjik, përderisa ai është më i vjetër se arabët, më i vjetër se gjuha, në të cilën është shkruar, më i vjetër se Gjithësia. Kurani madje nuk konsiderohet krijim i Zotit, ai është diçka edhe më e afërt dhe më misterioze. Për besimtarët e rregullt myslimanë Kurani – është një atribut po i tillë i Zotit, sikundërse mënia e Tij, mëshira e Tij ose drejtësia e Tij. Në vetë Kuranin flitet për librin misterioz, nënën e librit, që përfaqëson në vetvete arketipin e Kuranit, i cili gjendet në qiell dhe të cilit i përulen engjëjt.

Një kuptim i këtillë i librit të shenjtë, është rrënjësisht i ndryshëm nga nocioni i librit klasik. Në librin e shenjtë të shenjta janë jo vetëm fjalët, por dhe shkronjat, prej së cilave janë përbërë ato. Një qasje të tillë aplikojnë kabalistët kur studiojnë Shkrimin e Shenjtë. Unë mendoj se modus operandi * e kabalistëve është e kushtëzuar me dëshirën për ta shpënë filozofinë gnostike në mistikën judeje, që t’i referohen Shkrimit, që të mbeten besimtarë të rregullt. Sidoqoftë, është e lehtë të dallosh (ndoshta nuk bëj mirë që e përdor këtë folje), se si është dhe si ka qenë modus operandi e kabalistëve, që filluan të merreshin me shkencën e tyre të habitshme në jug të Francës, në veri të Italisë, Gjermani dhe vende të tjera. Ata mbërrijtën gjer në Izrael, porse doktrina nuk vjen prej andej, origjina e saj vjen prej mendimtarëve gnostikë dhe katarëve.

Një mendim i tillë: Pesëlibërshi, Tora – është libër i shenjtë. Arsyeja e pakufishme zbriti me detyrën njerëzore për të krijuar librin. Shpirti i Shenjtë zbriti gjer tek letërsia, çka është aq e pabesueshme, si hipotezë, që Zoti zbriti në tokë veç për të qenë njeri. Por zbriti pikërisht në kuptimin më të drejtpërdrejtë. Shpirti i Shenjtë zbriti gjer tek letërsia dhe krijoi librin. Në të tillë libër nuk mund të ketë asgjë rastësore, ndërkohë që gjithçka, që kanë shkruar njerëzit, ka diç rastësore.

Dihet veneracioni që shkaktojnë “Don Kishoti”, “Makbethi” ose “Këngët e Rolanit” dhe shumë libra të tjerë, më së shpeshti një në çdocilin popull, duke përjashtuar Francën, letërsia e së cilës është kaq e begatë, sa të numërojë të paktën dy vepra klasike, – por e lëmë këtë.

Po mirë, nëse ndonjë filologu-servantesologu i bie të thotë, që “Don Kishoti” fillon me një fjalë prej dy shkronjash (Në), mandej me tetë ( një katund) mandej dy që përmbajnë nga nëntë (aq modest), prej së cilës ai synon të nxjerrë definicione, atëherë atë do ta quajnë pa ngurrim të çmendur. Kurse Bibla studiohet pikërisht sipas kësaj metode.

Për shembull, thuhet, se ajo nis nga “bet”, germa e parë e fjalës breshit. Përse nis nga “bet”? Sepse kjo është germa nisëtore e alfabetit të gjuhës hebreje, çka don të thotë të njëjtën gjë si shkronja fillestare e fjalës bendicion** në spanjisht, dhe teksti nuk mund të nisë më një shkronjë e cila t’i korrespondojë mallkimit; ai duhet të nisë me bekim. “Bet” – është germa e parë e alfabetit hebre të fjalës braja, që do të thotë bekim.

Ka edhe një rrethanë tjetër, jashtëzakonisht interesante, e cila duhet të ketë pasur ndikim në kabalë: Zoti, fjalët e të cilit kanë qenë mjete të veprave të tij (sikundër vëren dhe shkrimtari i shquar Saavedra Fahardo), e krijoi botën me ndihmën e fjalëve; Zoti tha: “U bëftë dritë” – dhe u bë dritë. Së këndejmi duhet nxjerrë përfundimi, që bota qe krijuar me ndihmën e fjalës “dritë”. Nëse do të kish qenë artikuluar fjalë tjetër dhe me tjetër intonacion, rezultati do të kish qenë jo drita, porse diç tjetër.

Mbërrijtëm tek mendimi, po aq i paparashikueshëm, sikundër ai, për të cilin ju fola në fillim, tek mendimi i cili trondit mendjen tonë perëndimore, të paktën, mendjen time, dhe për të cilin më duhet të flas. Duke medituar mbi fjalët, ne e konsiderojmë, që fjalët qënë më parë artikuluar, e mandej nisën të paraqiteshin me shkrim. Përkundër, kabala (që do të thotë “gojëdhanë”, “traditë”) presupozon, që më parë së gjithash kanë ekzistuar shkronjat. Domethënë, sikur përkundër përvojës, shkrimi t’i ketë paraprirë ligjërimit gojor. Atëherë në Shkrimin e Shenjtë nuk ka asgjë të rastësishme: gjithçka duhet të jetë e parapërcaktuar. Për shembull, sasia e germave të secilit varg.

Mandej kabalistët kërkojnë bashkëpërkimet shkronjore. Shkrimi i Shenjtë kundrohet si deshifrim, letër kriptografike, krijohen ligje të reja mbi leximin. Mund të marrësh cilëndo shkronjë të Shkrimit të Shenjtë dhe, duke e kundruar atë si shkronjën nisëtore të fjalës tjetër, të lexosh të shenjuar këtë fjalë tjetër. Kështu mund të veprohet me çdocilën fjalë të tekstit.

Mund të krijohen dy alfabete: njëri, për shembull, nga a deri tek l dhe tjetri nga l deri tej z apo nga dhe gjer në shkronjat koresponduese evropiane; konsiderohet, që shkronjat e të parit i korespondojnë shkronjave të së dytit. Atëherë mund ta lexosh tekstin sipas mënyrës bustrofedon (nëse do ta quajmë në greqisht), domethënë nga e djathta në të mëngjër, mandej nga e majta në të djathtë, mandej nga e djathta në të mëngjër. Mund t’u japësh shkronjave konvencione shifrore. E gjithë kjo ngjiz një rebus (shkrim të koduar), mund të jetë i deshifrueshëm, dhe rezultatet janë të përmbushura me kuptime, sepse kanë qenë të parashikuara nga arsye e pafundme hyjnore. Kësisoj, nëpërmjet kësaj kriptografie, përmes veprimeve, që na ndërmendin “Brumbullin e artë” të Edgar Po-së, i avitesh doktrinës.

Mendoj se doktrina ka lindur më para se modus operandi. Mendoj, se me kabalën ka ngjarë e njëjta gjë si me filozofinë e Spinozës: rendi matematik u formësua më vonë. Mendoj, se kabalisti ka qenë nën ndikimin e gnostikëve dhe, duke qenë të lidhur me traditën e lashtë greke, e ka kërkuar këtë mundësi të habitshme për të deshifruar shkronjat.

Modus operandi e kabalistëve është i bazuar në premisën logjike, në mendimin, se Shkrimi i Shenjtë – është një tekst i përkryer dhe s’mund të përmbajë asgjë rastësore.

Tekste të përkryera nuk ka, të paktën, ndër tekstet që ka krijuar njeriu. Në prozë vëmendje të madhe u kushtohet domethënieve të fjalëve, ndërsa në poezi – kumbit. Si mundet që në tekstin, e krijuar nga Shpirti i Shenjtë, të hamendësohen dobësi, pakujdesi? Gjthçka duhet të jetë e paracaktuar. Ky parapërcaktim qëndron në fundamentin e doktrinës së kabalistëve.

Nëse Shkrimi i Shenjtë nuk është i pafundëm, ku pra dallon ai nga krijimet njerëzore, cili është ndryshimi ndërmjet Librit të Mbretërive dhe një dispense historie, Këngës së Këngëve dhe poemës? Duhet hedhur hipoteza se të gjithë ata kanë një shumësi të pafundme domethëniesh. Skot Eurigeni ka thënë, që numri i domethënieve të Biblës është i pafundëm, duke e krahasuar atë me bishtin farfuritës të palloit.

Sipas një interpretimi tjetër, në Shkrimin e Shenjtë ka katër kuptime. Ky sistem del në pah kësisoj: në zanafillë ka qenë një krijesë, e ngjashme me Zotin e Spinozës, me atë ndryshim, që Zoti i Spinozës është pafundësisht i begatë, përkundrazi, En-sof del para nesh pafundësisht i varfër. Fjala është për krijesën zanafillore, për kurrësesi nuk mund të thuhet “ekziston”, sepse ekzistojnë yjet, njerëzit, milingonat. Si mundemi pra, t’ përkasim një kategorie? Jo, kjo krijesë zanafillore nuk ekziston. Nuk mund të thuhet, që ai mendon, përderisa arsyetimi – është një proces logjik, që shkon nga premisa tek konkluzioni. Nuk mund të thuash edhe që ai diçka dëshiron, pse të duash diçka – do të thotë të ndjesh mungesën e kësaj diçkaje. Dhe s’mund të thuash, që ajo krijon. En-sof nuk krijon, sepse të krijosh – don të thotë të përcaktosh një qëllim dhe ta mbërrish atë. Përveç kësaj, nëse En-sof është i pafundëm (kabalistë të ndryshëm e krahasojnë atë me detin, simbolin e pafundësisë), si mund të dëshirojë ai gjësend tjetër? Dhe ç’gjësend tjetër mund të krijojë ai, pos një tjetër ekzistence të pafundme, e cila përzihet me të? Përderisa, për fat të keq, krijimi i botës pashmangshëm kalon nëpër dhjetë emanime, sefirote, të cilat dalin prej tij, por nuk janë më të vona se ai.

Ideja e krijesës së përjetshme, prej së cilës dalin gjithnjë dhjetë emanimet, është e vështirë për t’u kuptuar. Këto dhjetë emanime dalin njëra prej tjetrës. Në tekst është shkruar, që ato u korespondojnë dhjetë gishtave të duarve. Emanimi i parë mbart emrin Kurorë, dhe mund ta krahasojmë me rrezen e dritës që del prej En-sofit, rrezen që nuk e zvogëlon atë: krijesa e pakufijshme nuk mund të zvogëlohet. Nga Kurora del emanimi tjetër, dhe prej saj tjetra, prej saj edhe një tjetër, e kështu deri në dhjetë. Çdocili emanim ndahet në tri pjesë. E para prej tyre shërben për lidhje me krijesën më të epërme; tjetra, themelorja, shpreh thelbin; e treta shërben për lidhjen me emanimin e ulët.

Dhjetë sefirotet ngjizin njeriun me emrin Adam Kadmon, ky është njeriu-arketip. Adam Kadmoni gjendet ndër qiej, dhe ne paraqesim në vetvete pasqyrimin e tij. Ky njeri, është i formësuar prej dhjetë emanimesh, reflekton e rrezon një botë, një tjetër dhe kështu deri tek e katërta. E treta – është bota jonë materiale, kurse e katërta – Hadi. Të gjitha këto janë të përmbyllura brenda Adam Kadmonit, i cili e ngërthen njeriun dhe mikrokosmosin e tij, me gjithsej.

Fjla nuk është për ndonjë eksponat muzeumi të historisë së filozofisë, mendoj, që ky sistem ka aplikime: ai mund t’u shërbejë arsyetimeve tona, gjakimit për ta kuptuar Gjithësinë. Gnostikët u paraprinë kabalistëve me disa shekuj; ata kanë pasur një sistem po të këtillë, që presupozonte papërcaktueshmërinë e Zotit. Ky Zot, i quajtur Pleroma (Tërësorja), reflekton një tjetër Zot (po bëj vërsionin heretik të Irinisë), ndërsa ky ky Zot – edhe një emanim tjetër, Ai tjetri – tjetër, dhe secili prej tyre ngjiz qiellin (një kullë e tërë me emanime). Mbërrijmë deri tek shifra 365, përderisa këtu përzihet astrologjia. Kur të kemi mbërritur gjer tek emanimi i fundit, ne do të piqemi me Zotin që ka emrin Jehova, i cili e krijon këtë botë. Përse bata, e krijuar prej tij, është përplot lemeri, gjynahe, dhimbje fizike, përplot ndjenja fajësie, përplot krime? Hyjnorja shkon drejt pakësimit, dhe Jehovai krijon botën, që priret drejt gabimesh.

Po atë skemë përsërisin dhjetë sefirotët dhe katër botërat e krijuara prej tyre. Këto dhjetë emanime, sipas masës së largimit nga En-sof, nga e pafundësishmja, nga e misterta “të fshehtat” – siç thonë në gjuhën e tyre të figurshme kabalistët – e humbasin fuqinë dhe pikërisht në një rrugë të tillë krijojnë këtë botë. Bota, në të cilën jetojmë ne, duke bërë një mizëri gabimesh, të gatshëm për fatkeqësi dhe suksese efemere. Ky mendim nuk është absurd; në gjendedkemi ballas me problemin e përjetshëm të së keqes, të shkruar mrekullisht në librin e Jovit, madhështore, sipas Frojdit, nga gjitha veprat e letërsisë së përbotshme.

Kujtojeni historinë e Jovit. Ky është një njeri i drejtë besimtar që u është nënshtruar syrgjynosjeve e dëbimeve, njeri, i cili don të justifikohet para Zotit, njeri i përbuzur nga miqtë, njeri që shpreson tek drejtësia; më së mbrami Perëndia i përgjigjet Jovit përmes stuhisë. Ai i thotë, se është shumë larg nga masa e punëve njerëzore. Që ta përforcojë këtë, Ai sjell shembujt e krijuar prej tij të Balenës dhe të Hipopotamit. Ne duhet ta ndjejmë, vëren Maks Brodi, që hipopotami “begemoth”, është aq i madh, sa dhe emrin e ka në numrin shumës, kurse Leviafan-i mund të jetë njëri prej dy kafshëve, krokodilit ose balenës. Zoti thotë, se ai është po aq i pambrrijshëm, sa ç’janë këto përbindësha, dhe nuk mund të jetë i matshëm më njësitë e masës njerëzore.

Në po këtë mendim arrin Spinoza, duke thënë se kur njeriu i mvesh Zotit veti njerëzore, kjo është njësoj sikur të thuash që trekëndëshin Zoti e ka quajtur në një shkallë tepër siperane – trekëndësh. Të thuash, që Zoti është i drejtë, mëshirëmadh – është një dukuri po e tillë antropomorfizmi, sikundërse përkufizimi që Zoti ka fytyrë, sy ose duar. Dhe ja tek kemi edhe më të lartën. Hyjnia dhe emanimi i rendit të ulët. “Emanimi” më duket fjalë e përshtatshme, sepse Zoti nuk mund të jetë fajtor; sepse siç ka thënë Shopenhauri, fajtor nuk është mbreti, por ministrat dhe sepse këto emanime krijojnë botën tonë.

Ekzistojnë disa tentativa për të justifikuar të keqen. Po ia nis nga përkufizimi klasik i teologëve, që thonë se e keqja – është mohim dhe se të thuash “e keqja” do të thotë thjesht të konstatosh papraninë e së mirës; një apologji e tillë çdocilit njeri të ndjeshëm i duket haptazi mashtrimtare. Çdo dhimbje fizike nuk është më e vogël, por, ndoshta, ndjesi e gjallë më e madhe, se çdo lloj kënaqësie. Fatkeqësia – është jo paprani e lumnisë, jo mohim i saj; kur ndjehemi keq, ne ndjejmë praninë e fatkeqësisë.

Ekziston prova e Lajbnicit, tepër fine, por dhe aq e rreme, në mbrojtje të ekzistencës së të keqes. Përfytyrojmë dy biblioteka. Njëra përbëhet prej një mijë ekzemplarësh të “Eneidës”, e cila konsiderohet libër i përkryer dhe, ka gjasa, i tillë është. Në bibliotekën tjetër ka një mijë libra të rëndësive të ndryshme dhe ndërmjet tyre edhe një volum i “Eneidës”. Cila nga këto biblioteka është më e mirë? Ta pret mendja, e dyta. Lajbnici arrin në përfundimin, që e keqja është e domosdoshme për larushinë e botës.

Shembulli i dytë i rëndomtë – është shembulli me tablonë, tablo e bukur, ta themi, të Rembrandit. Zonat e zeza në pëlhurë i korrespondojnë të keqes. Lajbnic, ashiqare, harron, duke sjellë shembuj pëlhurën dhe librat, që është një gjë, nëse në bibliotekë ka libra të këqij, – dhe krejt tjetër gjë – të jesh një libër i tillë. Nëse ne jemi prej librash të tillë, atëherë jemi të dënuar me had.

Jo çdocili është i aftë të provojë ekstazën – nuk e di, në jam vetë i aftë, – Kierkegori, i cili ka thënë, se, nëse për larushinë e botës është e domosdoshme, që në had të jetë qoftë dhe një shpirt i vetëm, dhe ky shpirt të ishte i imi, unë kisha për t’i kënduar nga thellësitë e hadit lavde të Gjithëfuqishmit.

Nuk e di në është e lehtë të ndjesh kështu; nuk e di, në do të vazhdonte vallë Kierkegori të mendonte po ashtu pas disa minutash, kur të gjendej në zgavrat e hadit. Por mendimi, siç e vëreni, ka lidhje me problemin më kryesor – problemin e ekzistencës së të keqes, të cilin gnostikët dhe kabalistët e zgjidhën po njësoj.

Ata e zgjidhën atë, duke thënë, se Gjithësia – është krijesë e papërsosun e hyjnisë, hyjnorja e të cilit është afër zeros. Domethënë zotit, dhe jo Zotit, zotit që qëndron shumë më poshtë Zotit. Nuk e di në mundet vallë arsyeja jonë njerëzore të ketë punë me të tilla nocione të papërcaktuara, si Zoti, Hyjnorësinë apo me teorinë e Vasilidit, teorinë e gnostikëve mbi 365 emanimet. Ndërkaq ne mund të pranojmë idenë e parërsojes së hyjnisë – hyjnisë, e cila duhet ta ketë qorruar këtë botë prej materiali të papërshtatshëm. Këtu ne i afrohemi mendimit të Bernard Shout, kur thotë: “Zoti krijohet tani”. Zoti nuk i përket së shkuarës, ka gjasa, nuk i përket së tashmes; Zoti – është Përjetësia. Zoti mund të jetë e Ardhmja; nëse ne jemi fisnikë, të arsyeshëm, të pastër, ne ndihmojmë në krijimin e Zotit.

Në “Zjarrin e përjetshëm” të Uellsit subjekti dhe heroi të shtrëngojnë të ndërmendësh librin e Jovit. Nën ndikimin e narkozës heroi e përcepton dobët laboratorin e pajisur, në të cilin punon plakushi. Ky është Zoti; ai ka pamje tejet të pikëlluar. “Unë po bëj gjithçka mund, – thotë ai, – porse jam i shtrënguar të punoj me një material tepër të vështirë”. E keqja – është material i pagdhendshëm i Zotit, ndërsa e mira – është mirësi. Por e mira tekefundit duhet të ngadhënjejë dhe ngadhënjen. Nuk e di në besojmë në progres, mendoj se po, të paktën në spiralin gjenetik ecim përpara dhe kthehemi mbrapsht, por në përgjithësi bëhemi më të mirë. A mund ta themi këtë edhe për epokën tonë të vrazhdë? Edhe tani të marrin peng dhe të shtrojnë në birucë, ndoshta, në kampe përqendrimi, por sidoqoftë peng të marrin. Në kohën e Aleksandër Maqedonasit ka qenë e natyrshme, që luftëtarët ngadhënjyes t’i vrisnin ata të anës së humbur dhe ta digjnin shkrumb qytetin e pushtuar. Mundet të jemi bërë më të arsyeshëm. Shembull modest i kësaj është interesi ynë për ato çka kanë menduar kabalistët. Arsyeja jonë është e hapur, dhe ne jemi të gatshëm të studiojmë jo vetëm mençurinë e një pale, por dhe marrëzinë e së dytës, edhe besëtytnitë e së tretës. Kabala është e dobishme jo vetëm për muze, ajo paraqet në vetvete një radhë metaforash arsyetimi.



Tani, qejfi ma ka t’ju flas për njërin nga mitet, për njërën nga legjendat më kërshërindjellëse të kabalës – për golemin, që frymëzoi Gustav Meyrinkun n’at roman të madh, kurse mua – për një poezi. Zoti mori një shuk baltë (“Adami” do të thotë “baltë e kuqe”), hukati mbi të jetën dhe krijoi Adamin, i cili për kabalistët u bë golemi i parë. Ai qe krijuar nga fjala hyjnore, me frymën e jetës, përderisa kabala e konsideron, që gjith pesëlibërshi – është emri i Zotit, ku janë shkombinuar shkronjat, atëherë, nëse dikush zotëron emrin e Zotit ose merr vesh Tetragrammaton-in – emrin e Zotit, përbërë prej katër shkronjash, – dhe ia del ta artikulojë saktë atë, ai atëherë do të krijojë botën dhe do të krijojë golemin-njeri.

Legjenda mbi golemin është shfrytëzuar mrekullueshëm prej Gershom Shollemit në “Simbolika e kabalës”, të cilën sapo e kam lexuar. Mendoj se ky është libri më i kuptueshëm në këtë temë, sepse u binda, që është e padobi të kërkosh më burime origjinale. Kam lexuar, pra, një përkthim të përsosur e të rregullt (hebraishten, sigurisht, nuk e di) të “Sefer Jecir-it” ose Librin e Krijimit, përmbushur prej Leon Frymorit. Kam lexuar përkthimin e “Zohar-it”, Librit të Ndriçimit. Por këto libra janë shkruar jo për të mësuar kabalën, por që të frymëzojnë ata njerëz, që duke studiuar kabalën, të mund ta lexojnë e ta ndjejnë atë, sikundër dhe e përforcojnë ata. Ata nuk e thonë gjithë të vërtetën, sikundërse dhe librat e Aristotelit që në të njëjëtën kohë ishin dhe të publikuar dhe të papublikuar.

I rikthehemi golemit. Një rabin merr vesh ose zbulon sekretin e emrit të Zotit dhe e artikulon mbi argjilën (baltën) e figurinës njerëzore, duke e ngjallur atë, dhe e quan krijesën e vet golem. Sipas njërit prej versioneve të legjendës, rabini shkruan në ballin e golemit fjalën EMET, çka do të thotë e vertëta e vetme absolute zanafillore. Golemi fillon të rritet. Vjen Emeti, kur zotnia nuk mund t’i qaset atij. Ai i kërkon golemit që t’ia lidhë lidhëset. Golem-i përkulet, dhe rabinit i jepet t’ia fshijë golemit shkronjën e parë nga balli, pra nga fjala EMET. Mbetet veçse MET – pra, vdekje. Golemi shndërrohet në pluhur.

Sipas një legjende tjetër, rabini ose disa rabinë krijuan golemin dhe e dërguan tek një tjetër rabin, gjithashtu të aftë për të krijuar golem, porse që s’ia ka qejfi marifete të tilla. Rabini i kthehet golemit, por ai i përgjigjet, sepse është i privuar nga dhuntia të kuptojë e të flasë. Rabini flet: “Ti, o krijesë magësh, bëhu sërishmi pluhur”. Golemi shkërmoqet në pluhur.

Më së mbrami. Edhe një legjendë tjetër, rrëfyer prej Shollemit. Shumë nxënës (një njeri nuk mund të studiojë dhe të kuptojë Librin e Krijimit) arritën të krijojnë golemin. Ai del në dritë me kamë në dorë dhe u përgjërohet krijuesve të tij ta vrasin atë, sepse, po e lanë të jetojë, atij kanë për t’ju përulur si një idoli. Për Izraelin, sikundër dhe për protestantanizmin, idolatria – është një prej mëkateve më të rënda. Nxënësit e vrasin golemit.

Rrëfeva disa legjenda dhe dua të kthehem tek teoria, e cila më duket e denjë për t’u kuptuar. Në çdocilin prej nesh ka një thërmijë hyjnore. Kjo botë, ashiqare, nuk na rezulton të jetë krijim Zoti i Gjithfuqishëm dhe i drejtë, varet nga ne. Këtë na mëson kabala, larg prej të qenit objekt studimi për historianët dhe linguistët. Njashtu si poezia e njohur e Hygoit “Cela dit la bouche d’ambre”***, kabala na mëson teorinë, të cilën grekët e lashtë e quanin apokatasis dhe n’akord me të cilën të gjitha krijesat, gjer te Kaini dhe Djalli, pas shumë shndërrimesh shkrihen e treten me hyjninë, prej së cilës dikur qenë ndarë.

Përktheu: Agron TUFA

http://www.standard.al/kabala/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Andrra
Share This

    Add to Delicious
    Share on FriendFeed
    Digg
    submit to reddit

Tags

H. L. Borhes



ANDRRA

Nata i ngarkon të fjetunit një detyrë

shtriganësh – zhbamjen e tan ksaj bote,

degzimet e saj të panumrueshme

të shkaqeve e pasojave, që kridhen në rrethin

e humertë të qarkullimit të kohnave.

Nata do, që ti t’a harrojsh për një natë

vedin, prejardhjen dhe t’parët e tu,

pikën e parrokshme me mend prej gjeometrave,

linjën, rrafshin, piramidën, kubin,

cilindrin dhe sferën, oqeanin dhe dallgët,

nënkrejsën poshtë faqes, palën e hollë të çarçafëve

të freskët…

perandoritë, perandorët e tyne, Shekspirin

dhe atë – ma t’randën e punëve – dashninë tande.

Sa çudë: ky rreth i trëndafiltë

e fshin kozmosin, tue i çilë udhë kaosit.





RONDA *

Islami, kamat e tij -

vdekja për agsholet dhe perëndimet,

dhe dridhma e tokës nën hapa rregjimentesh,

dhe shkëlqimi tok me disiplinën,

dhe ndalimi i fytyrave dhe idhujve,

dhe nënshtrimi i gjithçkaje dhe të gjithëve

një Zoti të vetëm të pamëshirshëm,

dhe sufinjtë me trëndafilat e tyre dhe venën,

dhe rimat në thëniet e Kuranit,

dhe minaretë në pasqyrën e ujrave,

dhe fundi që s’e njej gjuhën e kokrrizave,

dhe algjebra, një tjetër gjuhë ende,

dhe “Njëmijë e një netët” – kopshte të pasosur,

dhe dijetarët e traktateve të Stagiritit*,

dhe pluhuri mbi emrat e mbretënve të shkuar,

dhe vdekja e Tamerlanit dhe e Omarit,

të gjitha – në këtë Rondë,

në gjysmëterrin mëshirues të verbërisë:

oborret e saj si kupat për heshtjen,

dhe jasemini i saj që prehet,

dhe gurgullima e currilave, betimi zëulët

i kujtimeve për ranishtet amtare.



Përktheu: A. Tufa



* Qytet në provincën e Malagës, Spanjë, me 37 mijë banorë. Një ndër qendrat e qytetërimit islam deri më 1458.

**Aristotel Stagirit (Aristoteles) (Lindi 384/383, Stagir – mendje). Filozof i madh i Greqisë së Vjetër. Nxënës i Platonit, por nuk u bë dishepull i tij; edukues i Aleksandrit të Madh.



 TË DREJTËT



Ai që selit kopshtin e tij, siç e ka lënë amanet Volteri.

Kush e falenderon këtë tokë për muzikën.

Kush është i lumtur, duke gjetë ngjashmëri etimologjike.

Dy shërbëtorë në një kafe të jugut

ndanë kutisë së heshtur të shahut.

Poçari, që ka peshuar që më parë ngjyrën dhe formën.

Fshesari, që rreket me këtë fletë betrre.

Çifti, që lexon tercinat përmbyllëse

të njërës prej këngëve.

Ai, që përkedhel macen e fjetur.

Kush shlyen apo rreh me shlye ligësitë e kryeme.

Kush e falenderon këtë tokë për Stivensonin.

Kush parapëlqen të drejtën e tjetrit.

Ja se kush, secili veçmas, e shpëton botën.



Përkthimi: Agron Tufa

http://www.standard.al/andrra/

----------

